# Multiple multis in one instance of Kontakt - advice needed



## loolaphonic (Jan 12, 2012)

Load Multi No. 1: 
"Replace Multi (pressing "No" will merge the new instruments)" YES

- Now I have all my parts (say 4 instruments) outputting to Midi Channel 1, which is good.

Load Multi No. 2:
"Replace Multi (pressing "No" will merge the new instruments)" NO, otherwise it will replace the first one.

- Now I have my 2nd Multi loading parts sequentially on channels 5, 6, 7, 8 when actually I want the second Multi to be loading all on midi channel number 2.

Is there a better way of doing this?

Also the ''Show Replace Dialog'' can be turned off in Options - Load / Import but defaults to replacing the Multi when actually it is preferable (at least for me) not to replace it, and instead to load it all on the next free midi channel, but with each ''part'' on the same midi channel, if that makes sense. Is there any way of doing that?


----------



## mk282 (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't think there's a way to do what you want...


----------



## Bunford (Jan 13, 2012)

Ummmm. Not sure I'm understanding.

Can't you simply scroll through each component instrument of Multi one and change the cahnnel to "1!. Do the same for the second multi, changing them all to "2" and so on and so on....


----------



## loolaphonic (Jan 15, 2012)

I see what you're saying, PITA having to do that with every multi you load though.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 15, 2012)

You can either have all new instruments take the next available channel slot or all get assigned to omni. You cannot do what you are asking above.

Justin


----------

